# Hearts of Iron 2 and 3.



## Kaka Tim (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone else play this?

It is danger of eating my life. 

I've got version 2 - anyone got no 3 yet?


----------



## YouSir (Aug 12, 2009)

Played 2 a bit, was never mad keen on it though, always felt a bit limited in scope compared to other Paradox games, especially Victoria. Hadn't even realised that 3 was out, may have to have a look.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Love HOI2.


----------



## Random (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to like this game, and Europea Universalis, I really do.  But it's just all the fiddly fiddly micromanagement stuff.  Too many technology trees to explore, too many production options, too much realism in other words!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 13, 2009)

Random said:


> I want to like this game, and Europea Universalis, I really do.  But it's just all the fiddly fiddly micromanagement stuff.  Too many technology trees to explore, too many production options, too much realism in other words!




It can seem very daunting - but once you get your head around how the system works its not too fiddly. The Civ series - though great - got far too fiddly to play once your civ gets too large - that doesn't happne as much in HOI.  

The maunal is shite however - you need to go onto the forums for help.


----------



## Random (Aug 14, 2009)

Be a pal and give us a few tips  I can see the potential to be fun, but have no real idea how one properly optimises ones country.  I want to run all sorts of alternative history scenarios involving Sweden and thought that maybe a small country was best to start with, but it's all still a bit too much...

Met one of the developers for this game a few weeks ago, as it's based on Stockholm (at least partly) and you can tell they all really love their history.


----------



## Epico (Aug 14, 2009)

I've got HOI2, and my opinion is much the same as Random's. It's so in depth that it's very difficult to get a grip of. 

Any tips would be appreciated, and I'll have another crack at it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2009)

I generally found myself cheating on it so I could have mechanized infantry and helicopters and nuclear aircraft carriers.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 14, 2009)

Excellent step by step guide here - much better than the manual

http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/showthread.php?t=378841

goodluck and onwards to victory!

There's nothing like spending endless hours defeating facism and then persuading europe to embrace the  delights of stalinism via T34s Tanks and fleets of bombers.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 19, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> Anyone else play this?
> 
> It is danger of eating my life.
> 
> I've got version 2 - anyone got no 3 yet?



I've got version 3. so far not overwhelmingly impressed, it's got potential but as usual with Pdox games, it'll take some patching.

Loving the new AI, the military structures etc. I alwasy start by gcreating a Special Command Army group to carry out my explicit orders. Mwahahahahah. I call it "pulling a furher", not in a sexual way obviously.

Currently playing Turkey, don't like the neutrality bollokcs so far as it means minors like Turkey can hardly kick off anything exciting. Oh, and at the moment Japans AI is broken, so if you play a China don't expect to exactly be fighting for your life. shanxi saw Japan off all by itself in my Nat china game, seems Japans having supply issues in terms of supplying its troops in Chinas low infrastructure vastness, and lacks convoys etc.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 19, 2009)

Random said:


> I want to like this game, and Europea Universalis, I really do.  But it's just all the fiddly fiddly micromanagement stuff.  Too many technology trees to explore, too many production options, too much realism in other words!





How Dare You! 

*Freddy off BB outrage*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 19, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> There's nothing like spending endless hours defeating facism and then persuading europe to embrace the  delights of stalinism via T34s Tanks and fleets of bombers.



There really isn't.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 19, 2009)

Random said:


> Be a pal and give us a few tips  I can see the potential to be fun, but have no real idea how one properly optimises ones country.  I want to run all sorts of alternative history scenarios involving Sweden and thought that maybe a small country was best to start with, but it's all still a bit too much...
> 
> Met one of the developers for this game a few weeks ago, as it's based on Stockholm (at least partly) and you can tell they all really love their history.



Italy or Japan are good kick-offs, will introduce you to a good balance of Naval, Land and Air aspects, and gives you just enough supply constraints to really understand logistics. Not like when you play Russia for instance and don't notice such concerns.

I like play Sojvet Russia, with Sovjet Russia I CRUSH!  I CRUSH!! AHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## camouflage (Aug 19, 2009)

Epico said:


> I've got HOI2, and my opinion is much the same as Random's. It's so in depth that it's very difficult to get a grip of.
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated, and I'll have another crack at it.



I really enjoyed HoI2, favouraite country to play, Poland in the 36 campaigne, take out the Reich and then build a Polish Empire in Europe. Lots of fun.

Of all Pdox games, EU3 and Victoria are my favourite, Victoria pips it because of the economic system, there's alwasy so much to do from industrializing to expanding the empire. Best game I had in Victoria was playing Haiti and annexing France. As usual it was necessary to build an empire in Asia first, then follwed a series of apocalypticly destructive meatgrinder wars as an Austro-Germanic alliance refused to let me keep France. Jolly good fun though.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 19, 2009)

Go on then, my Polish AAR: http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/showthread.php?t=212406


----------



## camouflage (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, .



Oh, I see.


----------



## Random (Aug 21, 2009)

I couldn't even face reading through all that guide that KT posted up   Now I've got distracted by Mount and Blade, which is also distributed by Paradox.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 21, 2009)

Vicky2 has been announced.


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2009)

Random said:


> I couldn't even face reading through all that guide that KT posted up   Now I've got distracted by Mount and Blade, which is also distributed by Paradox.



is it any good?


----------



## Random (Aug 21, 2009)

tommers said:


> is it any good?



It looks good - I'm going to get it at the end of this month as a birthdat present to myself and will then report back.  Graphics seem to be reviewers' main gripe, but are also said to be morrowind-level with is good enough for me.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 21, 2009)

tried to play HOI2. several times. just too complicated for me. it's the sort of game i'd love if i had the aptitude


----------



## camouflage (Aug 22, 2009)

That's how I felt the first few times I tried to play Vicky, not so much as curve as a cliff. But with determination and no life, you'll soon be turning Uruguay into an industrial powerhouse and the Piritani Republic into a globe spanning empire with China as your last meal.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> Excellent step by step guide here - much better than the manual
> 
> http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/showthread.php?t=378841



Just downloaded this from steam (no manual!) so cheers for this as I'm utterly lost. 

Looks a bit dull but I like strategy games.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Although, It's HOI 3 - not 2 - that I'm playing.


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2011)

Damn that Random guy talks a lot of sense on tehis thread. Am still palying m and B, the expansion, and it's still eating my life because it's just so damn good - strategy, diplomacy, elite-style freebooting and also fp combat.


----------



## Chz (Jan 28, 2011)

I never find the 10 hour block I need to put into Victoria 2 to actually learn how to play the thing.  Typical of their games, really - HoI 1 was the only one that was "easy" to get into.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone still playing HOI3 and with the Semper Fi expansion? I'm finally attempting the learning curve cliff as i know i'll love it. A lot of reading of forums but i enjoy that any way. There's another expansion coming out soon called For the Fatherland.


----------

